# Michael Montecalvo story



## titmouse (Feb 4, 2013)

So we got to watch the video on the story on what happened to the medic, and how the whole EVOC thing came into play. Without passing any judgement on the individual what is your view on the verdict? I think that it is unfair what has happened to him. Hopefully this thread wont get locked cause I would like to read from the seasoned guys and learn since I am greener than a parakeetneating mangos...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 4, 2013)

I think that there are a lot of people out there with the "Ricky Rescue" mentality. And feel like they are untouchable.

I think they should take into consideration cases like these, and use them as a reality check.

That being said, I definitely do not think he should of went to prison, and be listed as a convicted felon. It was an accident, and I feel like they threw the book at him to set a precedent for the future. 

It is so dangerous going lights and sirens, there needs to be mandatory universal training. Not just an optional course that employers can put you through to save on insurance.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 4, 2013)

Indeed the video made me realize to not speed at all. Anyway I already drive slow as it is lol


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 4, 2013)

My phone is being stupid and won't pull up an article or the video so I can't comment on his case specifically. 

Personally I try to save light/siren transports for only my sickest patients that can't wait that 5 minutes saved by transporting hot. 

Responses I'm stuck by company policies but my partner and i do our best to be safe. We stop and clear every red light/stop sign, we go no more than 10mph over the limit to a max of 75mph, we shut down the lights/sirens in school zones and around school busses, if we get to a red light and can't get around the stopped cars then lights/sirens get turned off until the light goes green and the cars in front of us can proceed- we don't force people thru intersections. 

We spend a lot of time on the road and can only be professional and safe. The public depends on us to be safe drivers, to anticipate what other drivers will do. 

There is a lot of inherent danger due to how much we are on the road so we owe it to ourselves to be safe.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 5, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Responses I'm stuck by company policies but my partner and i do our best to be safe. We stop and clear every red light/stop sign, we go no more than 10mph over the limit to a max of 75mph, we shut down the lights/sirens in school zones and around school busses, if we get to a red light and can't get around the stopped cars then lights/sirens get turned off until the light goes green and the cars in front of us can proceed- we don't force people thru intersections.



As I recall, that is the company policy and a damn smart one at that. 

I would point out that some of this is enshrined in law. In at least 1 state I know of it specifically states in the laws regarding the use of lights and sirens by emergency vehicles that they may not travel more than 10 MPH over the posted limit and must do so "with due regard to public safety." 

That is the catch phrase that means if something goes wrong, it was your fault.

Some people, including insurance companies, believe there is no such thing as an accident. I am not sure I agree with that, but I do think many accidents are preventable. 

It is unfortunate what happened to him, but I don't think anyone was unfairly harsh on him. "helping people" doesn't mean you are permitted to hurt or kill anyone in your way to do it.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 5, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> As I recall, that is the company policy and a damn smart one at that.
> 
> I would point out that some of this is enshrined in law. In at least 1 state I know of it specifically states in the laws regarding the use of lights and sirens by emergency vehicles that they may not travel more than 10 MPH over the posted limit and must do so "with due regard to public safety."
> 
> ...



Yep, still policy. I tend to take it a little further with being cautious though and not using lights/sirens. I hate them personally. 

I'd like to see more states with the rule of no more than 10 over and "with due regard". The other 2 states I'm familiar with only list the due regard part and even that isn't followed. My hometowns FD was well known for running red lights. It was common for folks to run an E450 ambulance down the interstate at 95mph because it would. No thought given to what will happen when a tire blows, get cut off etc. 

Most accidents are preventable. Whether speed was too fast, failure to clear an intersection, lack of attention etc. Of the ones here in the last few months only one wasn't- can't prevent the drunk that hits a stopped unit.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 5, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yep, still policy. I tend to take it a little further with being cautious though and not using lights/sirens. I hate them personally.
> 
> I'd like to see more states with the rule of no more than 10 over and "with due regard". The other 2 states I'm familiar with only list the due regard part and even that isn't followed. My hometowns FD was well known for running red lights. It was common for folks to run an E450 ambulance down the interstate at 95mph because it would. No thought given to what will happen when a tire blows, get cut off etc.
> 
> Most accidents are preventable. Whether speed was too fast, failure to clear an intersection, lack of attention etc. Of the ones here in the last few months only one wasn't- can't prevent the drunk that hits a stopped unit.



A long time ago in a galaxy far far away...

You guys employed an industrial safety specialist, from Exxon i believe, who was part of the safety committee, and we absolutely saw eye to eye. One of the things he said that still sticks in my mind and he had stats to back it up, "for every 1 incident, there are 10 close calls." 

One of his major frustrations was that most medics thought he was irrelevant, because he "didn't know how it was on the street." He also wasn't very welcomed by crews to ride along though he did from time to time.

It is rather unfortunate, because he could definately save lives. I wish more agencies would hire people like that and actually embrace it.

Relating it to this incident, "it is all fun and games until somebody gets hurt." How many close calls did Mr. Monteclavo have before this particular incident?

Based on the predominant culture of the time, I would say at least 10.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 5, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> A long time ago in a galaxy far far away...
> 
> You guys employed an industrial safety specialist, from Exxon i believe, who was part of the safety committee, and we absolutely saw eye to eye. One of the things he said that still sticks in my mind and he had stats to back it up, "for every 1 incident, there are 10 close calls."
> 
> ...



Odd you mention that. 

The current director of the HSE department has a background and experience in oil/gas. Lots of improvements have been made on the safety front. though some policies/dirextions are routinely ignored by the ones that think it can't happen to them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it's the fact that nothing in the energy sector ever goes a "little" wrong in terms of cost that makes the industry as safety-oriented as it is.


----------

